

Mistakes users make in Amazon’s cloud — Cloud Computing News - jjchiw
http://gigaom.com/cloud/the-5-biggest-mistakes-users-make-in-amazons-cloud/

======
statictype
Well, that was disappointing. Almost all 5 can be combined into one point:
'not configuring your security groups and firewall rules properly'.

I was hoping it had more about using EBS vs Instance Volumes, distributing
instances properly across availability zones, proper way to do backups and
launch new instances etc...

